# Wife's work girlfriend wants to go to gentlemen club



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

So this came up and I am fine with my wife's girls nights or work events even if other men are involved. My wife indicated that her female coworkers birthday celebration the bitthday girl wanted to wind up at a local gentlmens club. My wife confesses she was always curious about strip clubs. 

I should point out that the birthday girl has not had a relationship in years. Not sure if that matters

I guess I am curious if other women see going to a gentlemen club as entertaining and why?


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

You don't know if women go to gentleman's clubs and why they would want to go?

Let's look at this mathematically.

A male stripper can probably get laid by 25% of the women who come to see him. It is 75% likely that the male stripper will feel like having sex that day. IF 100 women go to see him what is the probablility that your wife will be the one having sex with him? I myself failed math and can't tell you. But I know it's way higher than if she did not go to a strip club.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> I guess I am curious if other women see going to a gentlemen club as entertaining and why?


Woman here. I consider myself pretty open-minded, not prudish at all.

I would have absolutely no desire to go to a strip club with a gaggle of women and would not find it entertaining at all. It's just not my thing.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## hotshotdot (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been to a few strip clubs in the past for bachelorette parties & birthday parties before. I find the entertainment value in seeing my friends get a little embarrassed by some of the "lap dances". I have never had anyone I've been there with do anything inappropriate with the strippers. Nothing outside of the normal viewing & slight touching. They don't even take it all off without hiding their junk in clever ways. It may be different with female strip clubs, I don't know, but male strip clubs I've experienced have always been just a show. That includes those that have been hired to come to an event outside of a club. 

The most uncomfortable thing I've ever experienced was having the stripper for my own bachelorette party before my first marriage who turned out to be an ex-boyfriend of mine who I dumped when I got serious with my ex-husband (awkward doesn't describe it).


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Hicks said:


> You don't know if women go to gentleman's clubs and why they would want to go?
> 
> Let's look at this mathematically.
> 
> A male stripper can probably get laid by 25% of the women who come to see him. It is 75% likely that the male stripper will feel like having sex that day. IF 100 women go to see him what is the probablility that your wife will be the one having sex with him? I myself failed math and can't tell you. But I know it's way higher than if she did not go to a strip club.


You forgot to count all the sleaze bags that like to cruise the outside and bars when such events are on. I hear the chances of getting a qf from some mob-crazed horny woman skyrocket - that they're so worked up by the show and being in a crowd of "sex is hot" women, that they really don't think past getting off - and most of them aren't the normal bar-cruising easy-lay looking for attention or daddy issues. (and from more than one source, that it's a bonus that afterwards many are embarrassed so there's zero chance of hang-ons). not my scene, but used to have more than a few friends who considered it a better return on investment than buying drinks/food for someone else abusing the system.

OR people like one of my ex-gf's who used to do the same thing.
She also used to love playing the "work friend" and "lets kiss to get free drinks/get the boys to pay attention" with the straight girls". I used to be amazed she never got fired/sued for sexual assault/harrassment...but "she was female so it was ok".


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

Hicks said:


> You don't know if women go to gentleman's clubs and why they would want to go?
> 
> Let's look at this mathematically.
> 
> A male stripper can probably get laid by 25% of the women who come to see him. It is 75% likely that the male stripper will feel like having sex that day. IF 100 women go to see him what is the probablility that your wife will be the one having sex with him? I myself failed math and can't tell you. But I know it's way higher than if she did not go to a strip club.


???

gentleman's club = place where women on stage take off clothes, and the gentlemen watch.

the gals from work want to see what happens in a strip club...they will probably be laughing at the pathetic guys in the audience more than watching the strippers


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Haven't you posted this question before? Along with questions about how to get her to stop watching girl on girl porn?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> So this came up and I am fine with my wife's girls nights or work events even if other men are involved. My wife indicated that her female coworkers birthday celebration the bitthday girl wanted to wind up at a local gentlmens club. My wife confesses she was always curious about strip clubs.
> 
> I should point out that the birthday girl has not had a relationship in years. Not sure if that matters
> 
> I guess I am curious if other women see going to a gentlemen club as entertaining and why?


So YOU go to a strip club with her. Pretty danged simple.

Having your wife go to a strip club and hanging out with a bunch of horny single women is not my idea of smart. Indeed, I have heard that women go to these things for a laugh. But the fact that she's "out" with a bunch of single women is suspect. I don't like that idea at all. Being a secure, easy to deal with kinda guy is a good/attractive thing. But ignoring the obvious is asking for trouble. 
However, you know your wife, right?


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> So this came up and I am fine with my wife's girls nights or work events even if other men are involved.


:redcard:



Also i'm confused. Is this male strippers or female strippers?


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

FalconKing said:


> :redcard:
> 
> 
> 
> Also i'm confused. Is this male strippers or female strippers?


To me it doesn't matter, I just want to hear more. :laugh:

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Haven't you posted this question before? Along with questions about how to get her to stop watching girl on girl porn?


Wait.... Huh?
This rabbit hole is getting deeper and deeper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

My married sister-in-law once asked me to see a male strip show with her. I told her that my husband, her brother, would not like it. She asked him in front of me if I could accompany her. My husband said "No. She's not like you and you're a married woman." That 35 was years ago.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> Wait.... Huh?
> This rabbit hole is getting deeper and deeper.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go read his other threads he has started.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> So this came up and I am fine with my wife's girls nights or work events even if other men are involved. My wife indicated that her female coworkers birthday celebration the bitthday girl wanted to wind up at a local gentlmens club. My wife confesses she was always curious about strip clubs.
> 
> I should point out that the birthday girl has not had a relationship in years. Not sure if that matters
> 
> I guess I am curious if other women see going to a gentlemen club as entertaining and why?


I worked with a guy years back who's story was similar. His wife went to a gentlemen's club out of peer pressure and he was stressed about it but didn't ask her not to go. Apparently she went and when she came home she threw a lot of action his way. Action he wasn't used to since they were an older couple. Anyway, he determined her going to the gentlemen's club on occasion was a very good thing.


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

I've never been to one, but always been curious. If anything I thought it would be funny and entertaining, personally I wouldn't be sitting too near the front and would not allow them to touch me if that ever came to it (not sure what their routines consist of). I don't mind my H going to a female strip club on very odd occasion, as I trust him (but it's pretty rare to happen) - and we have gone together. Naked women are nice to look at, so are naked men (as long as it's only looking with your eyes  ). So if you trust your wife - and her character, I wouldn't make a fuss about whether she goes. If you don't trust her, that's another kettle of fish.


----------



## marieamy (Oct 27, 2015)

Married female here. I have always wondered what it would be like to go to one - my husband knows this. That being said the only time I would ever go to one is if it was a birthday party or bachelorette party. I think there is more to the story and you don't trust her.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok so to clarify this is a gentlemens club not a male review. On some level I think my wife is driving this more than the birthday girl. While I do trust her I am not sure how I feel about it being that it will be likely be male and female coworkers. I don't know if I am keen on her being in such a sexually charged environment without me there.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> Ok so to clarify this is a gentlemens club not a male review. On some level I think my wife is driving this more than the birthday girl. While I do trust her I am not sure how I feel about it being that it will be likely be male and female coworkers. I don't know if I am keen on her being in such a sexually charged environment without me there.


If my old lady was going to a t1ttyy bar it would be impossible to keep me away!
I mean how phucken whipped does a guy have to be to not go to a strip club when their chick is going to be there?

Back in the day she couldn't keep me away from them...but now that she is going to one ...well hell I'll drive !!!!.

And ya if other male coworkers were going she couldn't stop me from going if she tried!:grin2:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

One more thing. if you guys do go to the t1ttyy bar make sure your old lady does all the tipping.....the dancers will pay more attention to her and you won't have to deal with all the jealousy.

See if you tip, then all the dancers will like you, if she tips then all the dancers will like her.....trust me...let her carry the singles and do the tipping...your old lady will think all the dancers like her!

And if you play it right you can get the other people in your group to do all the tipping by telling them ....'hey that dancer likes you"....lol

My point is ....if you do go and all the dancers "like" you {cuz you are tipping] your chick will get pissed.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> Ok so to clarify this is a gentlemens club not a male review. On *some level I think my wife is driving this more than the birthday girl. While I do trust her* I am not sure how I feel about it being that it will be likely be male and female coworkers. I don't know if I am keen on her being in such a sexually charged environment without me there.


lifeisbetterthanalternat, I highlighted a snippet that reads as "I trust her, I don't trust her". You need to work out whether you trust her or not. It sounds like NOT. 

Secondly if you're not keen on her going without you then why aren't you going?


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

My wife drinking in an establishment with god knows how many drunk horny men and she is one of only two "available" females there? No freakin' way.

This toxic friend is very bad news indeed.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies....

To clarify 
I will be out of town for a meeting I cannot change. 
It will likely be a group of men and women coworkers most of which I have not met.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Likely?


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

If it were a male review, I would say BY ALL MEANS quit worrying. Those are frequented by 99% females, most of the dudes are gay, and no one gets laid because we all buddy up with our gal pals and laugh and blush. No biggie.

We went to a "gentleman's club" once for my ex-SILs bachelorette party, because her soon-to-be hubby was ok with that over a male review. Why, I will never know, because there were definitely more dudes in there than woman. But I digress. Not a one of us got hit on or inappropriately touched. Probably because we had too many clothes on, but I digress again.

Ultimately, it comes down to how much you trust her and her work buddies. I wouldn't have any problem with my fiancée going *IF* I trusted who he was going with. If he wanted to go with a guy friend that I knew was kinda a ho-bag I would probably have issues. But if he were going with my besties BF? Have at, boys, just don't interrupt our girls night at the review.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> Ok so to clarify this is a gentlemens club not a male review. On some level I think my wife is driving this more than the birthday girl. While I do trust her I am not sure how I feel about it being that it will be likely be male and female coworkers. I don't know if I am keen on her being in such a sexually charged environment without me there.


My wife would not like me to go to a gentlemen's club without her and I would not be comfortable if she went without me. Therefore, no more going to a gentlemen's club for me unless she would like to go together, which is extremely doubtful in her case.


----------

